# NSSD - Hakko FX888D Soldering Station



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I decided it was time to buy myself a better soldering station......and this is what I ended up with. I'm really interested to hear what the techs think of it. It gets great reviews. Warm-up time is incredible! It takes aprox. 10 seconds to go from off to 750 F. I'm used to turning it on and waiting 5 or 10 minutes to start soldering. Feels great in the hand too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm no guru but I have looked into them and yours is a great unit. How much was it?

$129 CAD + $20 shipping + tax here:
Hakko FX888D Soldering Station in Canada Robotix


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Should be one of the best!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I still use my old Ungar 5200 station and my Weller WTCP station. I have to wait till they warm up... 

Would love to try a new one like yours to see the difference...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Best station i ever used. It's quick it's adjustable and has about 20 different tips can be used


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!...Very nice!

70 watts according to the specs I found.

I think my son-in-law has the same or similar model of HAKKO. He did a lot of soldering with my old station (45 aging watts) during a visit in June and he certainly missed his HAKKO.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the big brother (fx 801) and its the best I have ever used. Love the Hakko stuff.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Does Santa carry these in stock?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> I'm no guru but I have looked into them and yours is a great unit. How much was it?
> 
> $129 CAD + $20 shipping + tax here:
> Hakko FX888D Soldering Station in Canada Robotix


I paid $139 CAD + tax with free shipping on Amazon Prime. It came from a place in Sherbrooke Quebec called "Electro-5"


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Does Santa carry these in stock?


I'm pretty sure he does Dave


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

As a public service announcement to those who may be shopping for one, just be wary of deals that seem 'to good to be true', they may indeed be.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I got mine on ebay and it is not a fake.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> As a public service announcement to those who may be shopping for one, just be wary of deals that seem 'to good to be true', they may indeed be.


I found that video & watched it before I ordered. Pretty sure I got the real deal. 

For sure an item I'd never order from China.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Does Santa carry these in stock?


 ...and they are not fake ones?


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I love mine. Its usually ready to go far sooner than I am.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

jb welder said:


> As a public service announcement to those who may be shopping for one, just be wary of deals that seem 'to good to be true', they may indeed be.


Yes, plenty of fake ones out there. While it is not too hard to spot the fake Hakko stations, it is tough to distinguish fake iron tips from the real ones. There are plenty of fake Hakko and Goot (another Japanese manufacturer of fine soldering equipment, just not as well known in North America as Hakko) tips out there. I only buy tips from Hakko dealers.

Here are a few stores in Canada that I have purchased Hakko products from without issues:

Electro-5, Sherbrooke, QC. Official Hakko distributor.
SpikenzieLabs, Montreal, QC.
Canada Robotix, Markham, ON. Have bought tips and other Hakko accessories from them. Fast shipping.

I started with a Hakko Red 40W iron. When the time came to get a better iron, I was going to get the analog FX-888, but the digital version had just come out and I thought why not. Couldn't be happier with this soldering station.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I bought one of those cheap Chinese knock-offs of the Hakko 936 a few years ago. It works quite well for my limited use and still going strong. Much better than my old radio shack pencil. It was about $29 all in, like this one.

Soldering Station with Adjustable Heat Range with US Plug


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Hakko FX888 as well. Bought it 4 or 5 years ago. It’s an amazing little soldering station.


----------

